# Dual Monitor mit Radeon 8500



## DoedGrv (20. August 2002)

Hi!

Ich hab mir heut die Radeon 8500 gekauft und dann gesehen dass man nen 2. Monitor anbasteln kann...

Aber wie zum Henker soll das gehen? 

Da ist doch nur ein "normaler" Ausgang dran... ich hatte mal irgendeine Superalte von elsa oder so da waren zwei "normale" Ausgänge dran...da war mir das ja auch klar...

Ich hab auch schon ne weile im www gesucht und weder bei AT-I noch irgendwo was anständiges gefunden...

Kann mir denn mal jemand "ein Tutorial" schreiben oder emplefhlen ... bin schon am verzweifeln...

Ach ja... und manchmal flackert das Bild... kann aber auch am alten Monitor liegen ... oder hat jemand das Problem auch öfters?

Danbe!!!


----------



## BigJuri (20. August 2002)

Hallo!

Der zweite "abnormale" Ausgang ist DVI-Ausgang. An dem kann man natürlich nur Monitore anschließen, die auch so einen Anschluss verwenden und das sind derzeit eigentlich nur TFTs und LCDs.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## DoedGrv (20. August 2002)

Danke!

Ich denke mal, für TFT´s usw...?


----------



## BigJuri (20. August 2002)

Stimmt, da hast du richtig.  , aber genau das hab ich ja schon geschrieben. 

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## Sebaz (20. August 2002)

Zu dem Flackern kann ich noch was sagen:

Liegt bei dir in der Nähe des Monitors ein Handy oder ein anderes strahlendes Gerät. Bei meinem alten Handy gab's da nämlich öfter mal Störungen, wenn es empfangen hat und selbst bei nem Ventilator motzt der rum. Halt bei allem, was irgendwie (elektro)magneitsche Strahlen aussendet.

Schöne Grüße!

Sebaz


----------



## BigJuri (20. August 2002)

Stimmt, auch wenn du Boxen oder nen Drucker neben dem Monitor stehen hast solltest du die Dinger weiter weg aufstellen. USB-Hubs sind auch sehr anfällig für solche Dinge. Alles andere sollte eigentlich keine Probs machen.

MFG, BigJuri


----------

